# ferrys to cyprus



## tuggy (May 19, 2008)

i have been told that there is a passenger ferry going from limassol to Athens do anyone know more about this as the chap that told me cant remember the site ,now he recons it starts this may and is a new service do you know ?, I am wanting to drive a car back to uk,so i would prefer to go limassol to Athens then drive from Athens to patras then ferry from they to Italy would this be the best way ? hope you can help and links to this site i am on about would be great to maybe a contact number of a travel agent that may know ?


----------

